# Regripping tip



## EzTec

Hello guys. I just thought I would share this with you.

I just regripped most of my clubs without using an expensive air compressor, or spending a lot on grips and then spending another chunk of change to have someone do it for me. I went online and did some research and found a lot of people prefer the air compressor method. Well, I found a good alternative to the air compressor; a can of compressed air.

That's right. I regripped my clubs with a $5 can of compressed air. How, you ask? Well, I made a video on how I did it. YouTube - ‪Regripping clubs with a $5 can of air.‬‏

Let me know what you thought of my technique. It seriously was very easy to do.

P.S.- Please don't look at the messy garage, or my grungy clothes. lol

Total cost regripping:

Golfsmith grips= $2.50ea x8 = $20 + $8 shipping = $28
Grip tape= $5.95 for 13
GooGone Extreme= $3.62 @Walmart
Dust Destroyer= $5 on sale at Staples
half a roll of paper towel= $.50

Total= $42.71


----------



## FrogsHair

That's what I call "thinking on your feet". :thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees

Yeah nice work EzTec it really doesnt look to hard to do yourself. I have a air compressor so I can cheat there.


----------

